# Dblue vs Airwave Spinning Rod for Pier



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Looking at both rods in the 2 piece 9 foot length for throwing LY's or small hardtails off the pier for kings and spanish.

The Dblue is a Medium and rated for 3/4 to 2.5 oz and the Airwave is rated 1oz to 3.5.

Has anyone used either or both rods and have any info it would be appreciated.


----------



## Kingfshr (Aug 30, 2008)

I have both Dblue 9ft spinning rods M and MH. I really like them both for snobbling from PCB piers. I've used them for 2 seasons and have caught some nice kings, Bonita and a nice Bull Dolphin with them. The MH version is a little bit stiffer. Both models are pretty limber which in my opinion is better for light weight baits like LY's. I really like the way they work a popscicle too. Imho they are excellent rods for the money.

I have no experience with Airwave rods.


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Kingfshr said:


> I have both Dblue 9ft spinning rods M and MH. I really like them both for snobbling from PCB piers. I've used them for 2 seasons and have caught some nice kings, Bonita and a nice Bull Dolphin with them. The MH version is a little bit stiffer. Both models are pretty limber which in my opinion is better for light weight baits like LY's. I really like the way they work a popscicle too. Imho they are excellent rods for the money.
> 
> I have no experience with Airwave rods.


Thanks, do you get a little more distance casting frozen cigs with the Med 9ft Dblue rod over the MH. It's hard to buy a rod that you can't put in your hand first


----------



## Kingfshr (Aug 30, 2008)

They both cast about the same. The MH has a little better feel when ya load it up to cast. They both are tuff rods. I tried to break the med when I first got it horsing a King in and it did just fine. A long limber type rod will really wear a fish down.

These rods come close to a parabolic action. I feel confident that either rod will catch just about any King that swims. I use 12 or 15 lb Back Country on an old 706.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info, it really helps a lot.

Terry


----------

